# CONSTANT "BUSY" MESSAGE ON MY CANON 40D. ANY SUGGETIONSON HOW TO FIX?



## sdm19 (Apr 7, 2011)

I shot with a remote on a shoot and it has been giving me problems ever since. The "busy" message will not go away. I have tried new batteries and cards and still the same "busy" message. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. I don't want to send it to Canon if i don't have to.
Thanks!
Steve


----------



## KmH (Apr 7, 2011)

Online, all caps is tantamount to shouting and is considered by many to be poor netiquette.

You shot with a remote what on a shoot? A remote shutter release, a remote flash unit, a remote display?

It's most likely user error and you have inadvertantly changed a camera setting. Have you referenced your 40D users manual?

I recommend you use the "Reset to default settings" instructions found on page 44 of your users manual.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 7, 2011)

KmH said:


> Online, all caps is tantamount to shouting and is considered by many to be poor netiquette.
> 
> You shot with a remote what on a shoot? A remote shutter release, a remote flash unit, a remote display?
> 
> ...


 

Is is ok for is old codgers with hearing loss to "Shout" once in a while?:lmao:


----------



## sdm19 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for the help. Sorry i am new to this. Thanks for letting me know about the caps!

I used a shutter release remote.


----------



## KmH (Apr 11, 2011)

Did the 'reset to default settings' (page 44) address your issue?


----------

